# New Rescue...



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I came across a Border Collie that was in real need of help, a family had taken him from a real bad situation and needed to rehome him. So I got him. He is a great guy, and has an awesome personality. He is about 10-11 months old as well. So here he is, Lucky....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, bless you for taking him in. He looks like such a sweetheart. What is he like? And how do your girls get along with him?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Awe, I love red BC's! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky is one lucky guy, lol. He just loves people and other dogs as well, not one bit if shyness in him. He's a typical pup as well, and is still a little clumsy, so we know he's young. When I got Nell at 11 months, she wasn't as clumsy as he is, so I'm thinking he's probably a bit younger than that. They were saying he's about 10-11 months, but I'm thinking maybe a little younger.

He just loves the girls, and Chloe really likes him. As for Nell, she occasionally puts him in his place when he gets a little too active for her. Other than that, she gets along great with him. Just has to teach him some proper manners. With Chloe being the oldest, she's also showing him proper behavior as well, and definitely isn't afraid to put her foot down if he gets out of hand. So he's in excellent hands.

As for where he came from, the people I got him from said they got him from one of the neighbors who was just keeping him outdoors in a crate in his own dog poo, and with very little food or water. These people finally were able to get the neighbor to give them the dog, and they cleaned him up, got him UTD on all his shots, and got him to a good weight before they rehomed him. All that is left is he needs to be fixed, which I plan on having done in the near future. His only fault is if I don't watch him, he tries to mark around the house, so I need to get him fixed. Other than that, he's doing awsome.

He also does good in the crate as well. Since he marks, I have to crate him at night, and his crate is close to my bed so I'm right there with him and right from day 1, he was nice and quiet all night, not one peep. Doesn't whine or try to get out. He's a perfect gentleman. But as he learns, he should be able to be crate free in the near future as well. I can trust him during the day now too, so he's allowed to roam around with the girls and play, etc. Just not at night.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, and just to mention, Sonny is doing excellent too. He's the other BC that I had and had to rehome when I got injured at work and just couldn't keep up with 2 BC's and a Sheltie. We met up with him this last Sunday and played a little frisbee, and Sonny is really prospering. He's also in Agility classes at the Kennel Club, has graduated the Foundations class and is now in Agility 1. So he's doing awesome, and we continue to meet up with them for frisbee on weekends, etc.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Lucky has lovely eyes! Such a beauty! I'm jealous! I'm looking around BC rescues as well but can't find one that will suit my home. If only we had a Lucky here...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky is doing really well. We have to start his training really soon. He just loves people and other dogs as well. When walking on the trail, he wants to meet every single person that passes, lol. Also, found that he doesn't chase bikes, which is a huge plus. I can take him down to the park without getting my arm pulled out of my socket like when I had Sonny, lol. So I have 3 dogs that are not bike chasers, which is really cool. If anything, he won't chase the bikes, but he may want to go up to them to be petted, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky is doing really well. He's now going through some good life experiences, lol. He just got neutered today, and since he's a licker, he's now wearing a cone. He doesn't like it alot, but is doing ok with it, just keeps running into things. But he'll be fine. Just don't want any infections. And as long as I have to go to work in the morning, he's going to keep the cone on since I can't watch him at all times. Other than that, he's doing fantastic. Has gone to a couple obedience classes, and is doing really well. He's going to be an excellent obedience dog.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like Lucky was very lucky to find you! Any idea when you'll be putting him up for adoption (*repeats chant*: not interested, not interested, NOT interested )


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Sounds like Lucky was very lucky to find you! Any idea when you'll be putting him up for adoption (*repeats chant*: not interested, not interested, NOT interested )


Not going up for adoption, lol......


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Got some new pics for everyone. Here's Lucky after his neuter...


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

ahaha awh "nice necklace"


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

He is looking great and very happy even without his "boys" . Hope he heals quickly. What a handsome sweet face. Wonderful personality too!


----------



## JadoreHaley (Nov 22, 2009)

He looks very happy despite the circumstances!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Not going up for adoption, lol......


Oh! I guess I just assumed that you were fostering him. Little late now, but congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He's such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks so happy with the collar! "That's right, I can pull this off."


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

hehehe..... He's learning to get around with it on, lol.. Not hitting as much stuff, lol. But when he does, whiplash, lol.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Just wondered how Lucky is doing now. I'd love an update.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky is doing absolutely fantastic. He's a great guy, no issues whatsoever. We are still working on all his basics, and he's weaving between the legs as well. And he's lightning fast when he does it, nearly takes my legs out from under me when he does it. Also going to get him started in Agility as well.


----------

